# HDR techniques adapted to video



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a pretty amazing technique for adapting standard HDR (High Dynamic Range) techniques for still images to the production of true HDR video using 2 Canon 5D MKII's

HDR Video Demonstration Using Two Canon 5D mark II's on Vimeo


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this one also - a stopmotion video made from still shots

Autumn. A short timelapse film on Vimeo


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

These are great! I've always liked HDR imagery and this is just another awesome example of what it can do.


----------

